# -



## Puritanhead

-


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Shameless Blog promoter!



So, what's wrong with shameless self-promotion?


----------



## Puritanhead

count?


----------



## Puritanhead

Josh...


----------



## Puritanhead

you...


----------



## Puritanhead

have...


----------



## Puritanhead

too much...


----------



## Puritanhead

free time...


----------



## Puritanhead




----------



## Pilgrim

How....


----------



## Pilgrim

dare...


----------



## Pilgrim

y'all...


----------



## Pilgrim

make...


----------



## Pilgrim

nonsense...


----------



## Pilgrim

posts...


----------



## Pilgrim

to...


----------



## Pilgrim

increase...


----------



## Pilgrim

your...


----------



## Pilgrim

post...


----------



## Pilgrim

count!


----------



## Puddleglum

Can


----------



## Puddleglum

I


----------



## Puddleglum

try?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

This...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

is...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

...a waste of time. (oops I typed more than one word.)

By the way, has anybody seen they can blog with the BEST:

http://www.solideogloria.com

Josh and Ryan are my young Padawans.


----------



## Bladestunner316

http://www.bladestunner316.blogspot.com 

As with your post about woman - here is my blog to prove why woman avoid me


----------



## Puritanhead

Women...


----------



## Puritanhead

just...


----------



## Puritanhead

feel...


----------



## Puritanhead

sorry...


----------



## Puritanhead

for...


----------



## Puritanhead

me...


----------



## Puritanhead

because...


----------



## Puritanhead

I'm...


----------



## Puritanhead

so...


----------



## Puritanhead

poor.


----------



## Puritanhead

Two...


----------



## Puritanhead

women...


----------



## Puritanhead

bought...


----------



## Puritanhead

me...


----------



## Puritanhead

dinner...


----------



## Puritanhead

twice...


----------



## Puritanhead

already.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

Ryan...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

Happy...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

Birthday!...


----------



## Puritanhead

Thank...


----------



## Puritanhead

you...


----------



## Puritanhead

Matt.


----------



## ~~Susita~~

WHAT'S


----------



## ~~Susita~~

WRONG


----------



## ~~Susita~~

WITH


----------



## ~~Susita~~

BEING


----------



## ~~Susita~~

BLONDE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Puritanhead

I've...


----------



## Puritanhead

just...


----------



## Puritanhead

been...


----------



## Puritanhead

rejected...


----------



## Puritanhead

by...


----------



## Puritanhead

blondes...


----------



## Puritanhead

one...


----------



## Puritanhead

time...


----------



## Puritanhead

too...


----------



## Puritanhead

many.


----------



## Puritanhead




----------



## Puritanhead

Plus...


----------



## Puritanhead

blondes...


----------



## Puritanhead

are...


----------



## Puritanhead

manipulative.


----------



## Puritanhead




----------



## fivepointcalvinist

and...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

so...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

are...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

brunettes...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

and...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

readheads...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist




----------



## ~~Susita~~

blondes


----------



## ~~Susita~~

rock!


----------



## ~~Susita~~

oh,


----------



## ~~Susita~~

and


----------



## ~~Susita~~

I'm


----------



## ~~Susita~~

not


----------



## ~~Susita~~

manipulative!


----------



## ~~Susita~~




----------



## thegracefullady

Ohhhh....


----------



## thegracefullady

y'all...


----------



## thegracefullady

tickle...


----------



## thegracefullady

my...


----------



## thegracefullady

funny...


----------



## thegracefullady

bone...


----------



## thegracefullady




----------



## turmeric

Redheads


----------



## turmeric

Are not


----------



## turmeric

manipulative,


----------



## turmeric

they're just


----------



## turmeric

too smart;


----------



## turmeric

I can't


----------



## turmeric

figure them out, either!


----------



## thegracefullady

Same


----------



## thegracefullady

for


----------



## thegracefullady

brunettes! 

We're just smart, too


----------



## Bladestunner316

yeah if anyone knows of any good looking blonde norwegian/icelandic ladys who like reading books, baseball, lutefisk, and me send em my way!!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Well I'm blonde and Celtic, does that count?


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Well I'm blonde and Celtic, does that count?



Actually, the Celtic Scot population has a little bit of everything in them. Normans and Angles.


----------



## Bladestunner316

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Well I'm blonde and Celtic, does that count?



So what are you saying


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> yeah if anyone knows of any good looking blonde norwegian/icelandic ladys who like reading books, baseball, lutefisk, and me send em my way!!!



A steady diet of protein-rich codfish makes for extra shiny blonde hair on your Nordic beauty queen!!! Keep her well fed Nathan!


----------



## ~~Susita~~

What am


----------



## ~~Susita~~

I saying?


----------



## ~~Susita~~

I'm saying


----------



## ~~Susita~~

I'm close


----------



## ~~Susita~~

to being


----------



## ~~Susita~~

another


----------



## ~~Susita~~

PB


----------



## ~~Susita~~

So-


----------



## ~~Susita~~

ph-


----------



## ~~Susita~~

o-


----------



## ~~Susita~~

more


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Whether from good quality posts or not, I cannot say :bigsmile:


----------



## Puritanhead

Why


----------



## Puritanhead

are


----------



## Puritanhead

you


----------



## Puritanhead

resurrecting


----------



## Puritanhead

this


----------



## Puritanhead

pointless


----------



## Puritanhead

thread?


----------



## Puritanhead

Susan?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Because...


----------



## LadyFlynt

ya'll just want to make me more...


----------



## LadyFlynt

insane than...


----------



## LadyFlynt

this child is.


----------



## LadyFlynt

This is nearly as painful as...


----------



## LadyFlynt

or as pointless as...


----------



## LadyFlynt

my week.


----------



## LadyFlynt




----------



## Puritanhead

You're


----------



## Puritanhead

scaring


----------



## Puritanhead

me


----------



## Puritanhead

Colleen.


----------



## ~~Susita~~




----------

